# Portsmouth to Bilbao



## Jede (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi all
We are considering taking the ferry in November down to Spain. Never having tried the route before we have a few questions.
1. Does the gas have to be off for the route ( I'm pretty sure it would have to be)
2. Are large Motorhomes loaded with trucks rather than private vehicles.
3. Does our normal M/H insurance cover damage on ferries ? ( can't see any exclusions in our policy)

Any other info on the route would be good.


John


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Jede said:


> Hi all
> We are considering taking the ferry in November down to Spain. Never having tried the route before we have a few questions.
> 1. Does the gas have to be off for the route ( I'm pretty sure it would have to be)
> 2. Are large Motorhomes loaded with trucks rather than private vehicles.
> ...


1 = Yes
2 = No, not always.
3 = Depends

I am almost sure you will be Travelling on Cap Finistere.

We have arrived last and loaded first. The only motorhome on the deck with Strict instructions from the Captain "Do not be late in the morning" (we had been put right in front of the doors.

But we have been on and put with the odd tuck. They don't tend to carry lots.

TM


----------



## tomnjune (May 1, 2005)

hi john

yes the gas needs to be off, went one way to bilbao in april, and booked again for march next year. there was a very large rv at the side of us in the queue, and in the line to board ship, whether it joined up with the hgv s on board not sure. this was on the cap finisterre, and it is not enter from rear, exit from the front like the pont aven, and other ferries i have been on. you drive on at the rear then a U turn at the front , it works very well though.
not sure about ins, i am with caravanguard,(going to read the small print now). make sure you take your own kettle to brew up in your cabin.

tom


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

teemyob said:


> Jede said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all
> ...


You have rekindled a few memories for me. When I was trucking I used Brittany Ferry's weekly and as my truck carried flammable liquids it was always either first or last on and always right by the door. Many times on a freighter only and top open deck, but sometimes on a mix of freight and passenger.
I used to chuckle to myself as everybody was rushing down the stairwells but they could not get off until I moved.


----------



## Jede (Dec 7, 2007)

Thanks for all the replies folks. We are planning to go out in Novemeber & back in Jan, not sure what the sea state will be  

John


----------



## PincherM (Jul 28, 2011)

As an ex Merchant Seaman I crossed the Bay many times and smooth crossings well outnumbered rough ones. More recently crossed twice to Santander and back and sea was smooth all 4 times.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Trip*



tomnjune said:


> hi john
> 
> yes the gas needs to be off, went one way to bilbao in april, and booked again for march next year. there was a very large rv at the side of us in the queue, and in the line to board ship, whether it joined up with the hgv s on board not sure. this was on the cap finisterre, and it is not enter from rear, exit from the front like the pont aven, and other ferries i have been on. you drive on at the rear then a U turn at the front , it works very well though.
> not sure about ins, i am with caravanguard,(going to read the small print now). make sure you take your own kettle to brew up in your cabin.
> ...


If you use even a travel kettle, it will possibly trip if you are on-board Cap Finistere.

The power to the cabins on this ship are limited.


----------

